# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Utilizzo credito Iva 2008

## Consulente

Salve! Un dubbio: davo per scontato che il credito Iva risultante dalla liquidazione Iva dicembre 2008 (corrispondente, quindi, al credito Iva 2008) fosse compensabile in F24 con codice 6099 rif anno 2008 con altre imposte. Ho trovato un forum dove si dice che tale utilizzo può avvenire solamente dopo il 16 febbraio, considerando la data dalla quale è possibile inviare la dichiarazione Iva. Probabilmente il mio è un eccesso di prudenza, ma posso utilizzare il 16/01/09 il credito Iva in compensazione con altre imposte in F24? Io credo di si...
Grazie! :Confused:

----------


## La matta

Ricordo vecchie discussioni a proposito del 16/2, ma mi pare che fosse un dubbio di parecchi anni fa. Al momento non saprei reperire la normativa di riferimento, ma il credito iva 2008 è effettivamente compensabile dal 1/1/09, tenendo ovviamente conto di eventuali possibili variazioni che dovessero occorrere in dichiarazione iva... 
Buon lavoro.

----------


## Consulente

Grazie per la conferma, sempre meglio un confronto! Buon lavoro!

----------


## pfad

> Salve! Un dubbio: davo per scontato che il credito Iva risultante dalla liquidazione Iva dicembre 2008 (corrispondente, quindi, al credito Iva 2008) fosse compensabile in F24 con codice 6099 rif anno 2008 con altre imposte. Ho trovato un forum dove si dice che tale utilizzo può avvenire solamente dopo il 16 febbraio, considerando la data dalla quale è possibile inviare la dichiarazione Iva. Probabilmente il mio è un eccesso di prudenza, ma posso utilizzare il 16/01/09 il credito Iva in compensazione con altre imposte in F24? Io credo di si...
> Grazie!

  a dire il vero anche io sapevo della possibilità di utilizzo dopo il 16/02. Quello che dici è una svolta anche per me, se effettivo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve! Un dubbio: davo per scontato che il credito Iva risultante dalla liquidazione Iva dicembre 2008 (corrispondente, quindi, al credito Iva 2008) fosse compensabile in F24 con codice 6099 rif anno 2008 con altre imposte. Ho trovato un forum dove si dice che tale utilizzo può avvenire solamente dopo il 16 febbraio, considerando la data dalla quale è possibile inviare la dichiarazione Iva. Probabilmente il mio è un eccesso di prudenza, ma posso utilizzare il 16/01/09 il credito Iva in compensazione con altre imposte in F24? Io credo di si...
> Grazie!

  
1/1/09, senz'altro. 
ciao

----------


## GINNY

Ciao, posso chiedere????
Nella compilazione del Modello F24, mi sembra che vada utilizzato il codice 6099, ma nella casella rateazione e anno cosa va messo?
Grazie

----------


## Lolly74

> Ciao, posso chiedere????
> Nella compilazione del Modello F24, mi sembra che vada utilizzato il codice 6099, ma nella casella rateazione e anno cosa va messo?
> Grazie

  Ciao, 
confermo dal 1/1/09 
codice 6099 0101 anno 2008 
Have a nice day

----------


## GINNY

Grazie, sempre molto preziosi i Vostri aiuti 
Ciao Cri

----------


## dreamboxita74

scusate ma &#232; compensabile pure il credito iva 2008 di una ditta che chiude la partita iva il 31/12/2008???

----------


## danilo sciuto

> scusate ma è compensabile pure il credito iva 2008 di una ditta che chiude la partita iva il 31/12/2008???

  Senz'altro. 
ciao

----------


## GINNY

Una conferma:
nella compilazione dell'F24 entro il 16/02/2009, per compensare il credito IVA 2008, valgono sempre gli stessi codici:
6099, rateazione 0101, anno 2008?
Si possono compensare importi superiori a 10.000 ?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una conferma:
> nella compilazione dell'F24 entro il 16/02/2009, per compensare il credito IVA 2008, valgono sempre gli stessi codici:
> 6099, rateazione 0101, anno 2008?
> Si possono compensare importi superiori a 10.000 ?
> Grazie

  Risposte entrambe positive.   :Smile:

----------


## GINNY

Grazie infinite   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Francois

> ............... il credito iva 2008 è effettivamente compensabile dal 1/1/09,.........

  Confermo, anch'io ho sempre fatto così e, facendo corna e toccando ferro  :Embarrassment: , non ho mai avuto problemi. una precisazione soltanto se ce ne fosse bisogno, tali compensazione vanno poi riportati in dichiarazione iva al vl9 (mi pare) :Smile:

----------

